# Indoor Car Park shots of my Golf with new camera - *Chav Bulb content*



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Me again!

Having more of a play with my new camera and I must say I'm astounded by the difference between this and my Pana TZ6, particularly with taking pictures in anything but natural daylight.

All pics were taken in Auto mode

Car was washed today and topped with CQuartz ReLoad. I have Wolf's Blackout on the tyres.

Please excuse the new chav dipped headlight bulbs 


DSC00073 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00074 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00075 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00077 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00078 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00079 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00081 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick one of my interior - I've added the VW RCD510 (excuse the crumbs!)


DSC00083 by RussZS, on Flickr

Blown away by my new camera.

Please note that the Golf does still need a proper correction detail, which I'll probably leave until next Spring now!

Thanks for looking

Russ.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

No wonder you are blown away by the cam mate, really really love those shots. Cars a credit to you buddy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks matey 

You were right about the meat sweats  lol!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

LMAO! Class  oh when are you gettin a Miltek on there  Ben could sort you out one, then an ITG and stage 2


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice mate, think the 1st rear one is the 'deal sealer':thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. What's the new camera?


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Mate either the new camera makes your car look awesome or your car really does look awesome and the camera just emphasises it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ryand said:


> Nice. What's the new camera?


Sony NEXC3

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome Russ, and you want to sell this, are you mad?! lol
quite like the bulbs actually


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Russ

Pics looks awesome... But the car looks amazing!!

So clean and shiny...


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Just saw a couple of these on Fb, look even better quality on here.You must be very happy with your new camera.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

oooh loving the pics Russ - great work!!!

i too am loving those bulbs, what are they? HIDs?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> awesome Russ, and you want to sell this, are you mad?! lol
> quite like the bulbs actually


Cheers Kev 

The sidelights defo need replacing now though, they are VERY yellow in comparison lol!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

What is your opinion about the Diamond Vision ?
Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MeganeChick said:


> oooh loving the pics Russ - great work!!!
> 
> i too am loving those bulbs, what are they? HIDs?


Hey Sarah 

Just bulbs, DiamondVision from Philips, about £35 for the set.

Very impressed with them so far PMC, although perhaps a touch too blue.


----------



## Gazza W (Oct 20, 2011)

Great car !!


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Hey Sarah
> 
> Just bulbs, DiamondVision from Philips, about £35 for the set.
> 
> Very impressed with them so far PMC, although perhaps a touch too blue.


Hiya!

They look really bright and blue  love them!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ all the shots look A1.

Your car has such a glassy finish to the car, which i could achieve that on mine, great news on the upgrades, will make a world of difference.

Russ the new bulbs actually suit the car very well, gives it more a xenon appearance.

I more amazed with the clairty of the paint, its jaw dropping wet, i bet that will turn alot heads.

Russ thanks for posting the new pics, have a smashing weekend from me. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Really nice shots love the blue dash had that when i had a Passat, hope you remembered to get the shopping when you was there


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

bulbs look awesome, as does the whole car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

[email protected] is bullying me into pressed plates, so I'll get some of those on next week at some point, then I think I'm done for a while!

I'm tempted to put some Mk6 GTI Monza's on it (with gloss black inners) but then it makes it kind of look like an Edition 30 replica. Maybe some gloss black wheels of some sort, but the whole black/black thing can look a bit chavvy?

Thanks for the very kind words and comments all, really appreciated. Can't wait to get the brakes and ARB's on.

Any other mod ideas anyone please?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow that looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning!! What a finish on that!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Great pics mate, finish aint bad either


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Russ - I know nothing about photography so I can't really comment on the shots but the car looks absolutely incredible. Amazing work fella.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just seen the mod question. Leave it as it is - I doubt it could look any better!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

looks great
i need to have a go at a car park shoot
dont you get some funny looks? or not bothered?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks stunning :argie: Keep the wheels, they make the car. Far nicer than Monzas


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Russ it looks stunning mate, I really like your car and these pic's make it look so good. The bulbs imo looks good, yes they have a blue look but it suits the car.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think anything exterior wise should be changed. Just carry on making it a weapon underneath and it will be perfect :argie:

Knew i should have got a black car not silver!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!

Did you replace the standard xenon bulbs with those philips ones?
Looks good.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great bud - Very very nice


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Tabbs said:


> looks great
> i need to have a go at a car park shoot
> dont you get some funny looks? or not bothered?


Depends when you go, avoid busy times and then it's just security who want to know what you're up to lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great shots mate, car looks really shiny as well.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

car looks stunning russ. My black gti looks no where near that glossy.

What numberplate lamps are you using? try to fit my standard led festoon's but when both were fitted they wouldn't work, would work with just one fitted. Are canbus ones needed?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Crispo said:


> car looks stunning russ. My black gti looks no where near that glossy.
> 
> What numberplate lamps are you using? try to fit my standard led festoon's but when both were fitted they wouldn't work, would work with just one fitted. Are canbus ones needed?


Thanks 

I don't remember which ones they are I'm afraid, but they were from eBay and yes they must be CANBUS else you will have a warning light on your dash.

They were about £6 for both.

Thanks everyone! I'm quite excited to get it fully detailed now, as it is a bit swirly still in places, so should add to the sharpness slightly.

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Amazing dude.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tabbs said:


> looks great
> i need to have a go at a car park shoot
> dont you get some funny looks? or not bothered?


It was about 9pm, so relatively quiet. I did get a few looks, but couldn't care less tbh


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> [email protected] is bullying me into pressed plates, so I'll get some of those on next week at some point, then I think I'm done for a while!
> 
> I'm tempted to put some Mk6 GTI Monza's on it (with gloss black inners) but then it *makes it kind of look like an Edition 30 replica*. Maybe some gloss black wheels of some sort, but the whole black/black thing can look a bit chavvy?
> 
> ...


It is an Ed30 though mate? 

Mods, erm has it got a 'zorst? Could also get some rs4 seats? Saw that done and looked ace!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ant_s said:


> It is an Ed30 though mate?
> 
> Mods, erm has it got a 'zorst? Could also get some rs4 seats? Saw that done and looked ace!


Sorry mate, I meant that some people with standard GTI's add the Edition 30 bumpers and stuff, but retain the Monza's...

I like these wheels tbh, but they do look small for 18's.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Absolutely outstanding Russ!! Every time you put up a new picture of the ed30 makes me really regret selling mine.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MCZ2047 said:


> Absolutely outstanding Russ!! Every time you put up a new picture of the ed30 makes me really regret selling mine.


What colour did you have? Do you have ST now?

I've just taken 40 more which I'm just uploading... I love it now it has decent rubber, makes all the difference!


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a brand new black 3 door here the first write up I did on DW http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1210398#post1210398
Yea I have a PB ST now but it wouldnt be a patch on the ED30. Looking forward to the new uploads


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MCZ2047 said:


> I had a brand new black 3 door here the first write up I did on DW http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1210398#post1210398
> Yea I have a PB ST now but it wouldnt be a patch on the ED30. Looking forward to the new uploads


That looked stunning!! I can see why you miss it 

Here's the new thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3074026#post3074026


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wowzer! It looks stunning Russ, fair play to you!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning car, the bulbs arent to chavvy

camera seems to be pretty good too


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweeeeeet Riiiide that Russ :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Sorry mate, I meant that some people with standard GTI's add the Edition 30 bumpers and stuff, but retain the Monza's...
> 
> I like these wheels tbh, but they do look small for 18's.


Naa I wouldn't bother changing the wheels mate, they really suit it :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks superb!

0/10 for your choice in music though!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Looks superb!
> 
> 0/10 for your choice in music though!


Haha thanks Clark and I can blame my Girlfriend


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

is that the new tesco underground car park? looks familar

stunning shots


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> is that the new tesco underground car park? looks familar
> 
> stunning shots


It's the Tesco in Walsall buddy - happy to get some shots of yours if you like?

Thanks all


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Few more from tonight, after C2'ing it today. Wolf's Blackout on the tyres...


DSC00294 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00300 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00301 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00302 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00316 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00318 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00320 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooooo god!! What a stunning car, serioulsy love your car Russ, if I hadn't brought the house I think i'd be on the look out for one now 'cusa you!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Ant.

Needs Xenon's now tbh, these lights let it down a bit, but it scrubs up well. Can't wait to get it corrected now, but I never get a weekend to myself anymore!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> It's the Tesco in Walsall buddy - happy to get some shots of yours if you like?
> 
> Thanks all


just waiting for insurance company to sort out my claim as a  drove into the rear quarter panel but after its fixed yea would like to meet up sometime, my pic taking skils are poor


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah car looks great, I had a golf the same colour (not quite as shiny tho)


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a schaweet can buddy! Nice shots, too!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cars looking mint Russ, really nice reflections and gloss... is that Asda in the new ones ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Cars looking mint Russ, really nice reflections and gloss... is that Asda in the new ones ?


Yeah, it's empty on a Sunday night, yet still open because of the apartments on the top floor 

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

great reflections!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking pics Russ, the Golf is stunning mate. :doublesho :thumb:


----------

